# LP's box-set you love from medieval & renaissance here mine?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

On *RCA* (seon division):

de Rore, Arcadelt, Verdelot 
FRUHE ITALIENISCHE MADRIGALE
early Italian Madrigals- Madrigaux Italien anciens
Capella antiqua Munchen- Konrad Ruhland. (2 LP's)

On* Erato*

Spanish Dances music of renaissance (2LP's)


On *Harmonia Mundi*:
TROUVÈRES
Hoffischhe Liebeslieder Aus Nordfrankreich
Sequentia
Ensemble Fur Musik Des Mittelalters (3 LP's)

P.s I put some chromatism into the text, look better this way.

Goodnight :tiphat:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

My introduction to early music came from the two David Munrow LP box sets: The Art of Courtly Love and, especially, The Art of the Netherlands. Both on EMI's budget label Seraphim.

I have The Art of the Netherlands on CD.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> On *RCA* (seon division):
> 
> de Rore, Arcadelt, Verdelot
> FRUHE ITALIENISCHE MADRIGALE
> ...


Thanks for sharing, pretty decent introduction indeed


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

This wonderful boxset of David Munrow bought from a charity shop.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

classical yorkist said:


> This wonderful boxset of David Munrow bought from a charity shop.
> 
> View attachment 122908


Wow it looks amazingly interesting, most find this one, thanks for sharing


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

An absolute gem. One of the most treasured volumes in my collection.


----------

